# Making of the Wolf



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi all - Just announcing my first-ever detailed how-to has been posted on my site at http://www.dreadnight.com/makingofthewolf.html. I started with my beloved wolf (now serving as my mad dog of the piers in my pirate theme). You'll find it under How-To's (imagine that!). Enjoy


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Looks awsome! Thanks for taking the time to write up a how-to. Now, I won't have to continually harass you with e-mails! Can't wait to do this one. I've just got to save up the money for the wolf form/eyes/teeth/nose...After this year, we're going to try to do only one fabulous prop a year. I think it will be this one first!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow excellent work


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool... just watched the Wolfman last night!

Great work.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Cool


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been a fan of this prop since I discovered your site a couple of years ago, Dreadnight. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Expensive, but very well done. It came out great!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a great looking prop. Very realistic!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice wolf, man!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Nice wolf, man!


Groan! Boo! hissssssssss! Bad joke! Bad joke!

Great prop, bad joke.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks to all.... he's enjoying his new life, being pushed out of the dark on a rail to scare the xxxxxxxx out of people!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Nice wolf, man!


WOW and he missed that last one.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

That is really sweet!! Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I LOVE it. Great job.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome, good Job!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Did you get all your supplies from the same catalog ? Looks like it is very cast-able. Where do you get reindeer motors?
Great job!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Let's see..... yep, everything came from Van ****'s taxidermy except for the fur and the motor. The motor was hacked out of one of those very common white wire reindeer that are sold for Xmas decorating. It was the one whose head bobs slowly up and down as if it is eating.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW! I don't know how I missed this guy....That is one wicked looking wolf! Very, very nice job Dreadnight!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, DtheD. Some of our "victims" love him, some won't go near him!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool..love it,want it
where did you get the fur?
I got a couple reindeer, ... I may take a stab at this during this winter. hmm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Searching deep in the archive and I found this post. This is the best wolf prop I've ever seen. He looks amazing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job on it!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding! Your investment ( time,$$,imagination) really paid off!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a gorgeous wolf!

If you don't mind shelling out a bit of cash, Van ***** Taxidermy is a great site for quality materials. We have a supply of glass eyes we bought there for use in prop making.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*wolf*

Yeah! That was a very cool wolf Dread. Probably one of my favorite Halloween characters.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is really cool!! I remember seeing it once before but I still love it!


----------

